# Beginning of two new lives



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Pinky and Beauty have two eggs that they have doted on most carefully. Pinky's history is unknown to me prior to his coming to me. I don't know if he's ever been a daddy, but I know that this is Beauty's first clutch. We checked the eggs today. Really didn't figure any thing would come of them, but both eggs are pipped. I won't be lifting the birds off the nest, but will check the babies when mom and dad are off the nest and will let you know.
Daryl


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi Daryl*

Im happy that things are going well for you all the best for the future
good luck
Heather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

Congratulations on Pinky and Beauty's clutch! I hope all goes well with their chicks and keep us posted on their progress!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Waiting for pics.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck Daryl, Pinky, Beauty, and babies!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my word. Did I goof. The hen's name isn't Beauty, it's Belle. No, Pinky isn't a polygamist, truly he isn't.
Daryl


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bet you'll be keeping a very close eye on the parents, Daryl. These first-timers sometimes could do with "parenting classes" 

Congratulations and good wishes!

John


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Good luck with your new birds to come ill be waiting too for some pics lol

*Waiting*.............................................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS, Daryl!*

Joining all the others: we'll be awaitin' for further updates...


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Fertilize?*

Congratulations on your new ones.

This is a dumb question, so don't tell anyone else! How are the eggs fertilized?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brownielove,
Just ask Pidgey. He knows all the proper technical anatomical terms/names better than I do.
Daryl
Oh, and how old are you?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I have to tell you, that Pinky is one super daddy. He seems to be doing most of the child rearing. I boosted his bum off the kids yesterday, just enough to see that they look great, pink, fuzzy and very full crops. Names I'm thinking of are Ping and Pong, Bip and Bop, but I try not to name them til I'm pretty confident they'll live/thrive. Oh, and that Pinky has one mean wing slap, and growls like a grizzly bear.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm glad to hear the babies are doing well. Congratulations to Belle and Pinky on the hatchlings, and to you, the loving and supportive grandparent.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the new family members, Daryl! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Daryl!  

When you decide to name the new ones, I vote for Ping and Pong.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations on the sweet babies, Daryl!
We needed to hear some "happy" news. Hope all goes well.

Phyll


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Went out earlier to feed/check birds. Pinky was feeding both babies at same time, don't ask me how he manages, but there they were, a baby to each side of Pinky's bill, both feeding at the same time. Both babies looking very lively and well cared for. I never see Belle on the babies, it's Pinky all the way, but Belle must be doing some of the raising, I'm just not checking at the right time. Rosie the little homer hen now has an egg, too. Well, each pair will have the opportunity to raise one clutch of their own, then will hatch/foster figuritas if so inclined.
As you all know, I'm just so graceful (NOT) Coming down from the barn with two chicken eggs in hand, what did I do but slip and end up on my keister, in VERY COLD,WET, SLOPPY SNOW !!! It was a very controlled landing, the eggs survived, me too. Didn't even get hurt, and boy, did that sloppy stuff fly !
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Daryl, you MUST consider spikes on your boots! You are falling too much! Do be careful - we can't afford to have you "out of action!"  

Babies sounds great! When do we see pictures? Maybe AFTER snow is gone so you won't slip carrying the camera???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I sure needed a good laugh - 1st envisioning the 2 babies feeding at once (never, ever saw that done) and 2nd your managing to not break the eggs or you! 

Love, Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Daryl, you MUST consider spikes on your boots! You are falling too much! Do be careful - we can't afford to have you "out of action!"
> 
> Babies sounds great! When do we see pictures? Maybe AFTER snow is gone so you won't slip carrying the camera???


Daryl, go here and look at these things to go on your shoes. I ordered a pair at the beginning of this winter and although we hardly had a winter we did have a few days of snow and ice. My only fear was falling going to and from the loft and breaking something and not being able to go out and take care of all my babies. I used these every time we had some snow/ice and I never even slipped. They are great and more than worth what they cost. Check them out. We really don't want you falling and getting hurt, all kidding aside.

http://www.hammacher.com/publish/65484.asp?promo=ap_footwear


PS: I've seen our birds feed two at a time but they only do it for the first few days, then the babys get to big and "wiggly" and they manage two at a time. LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Daryl, go here and look at these things to go on your shoes. I ordered a pair at the beginning of this winter and although we hardly had a winter we did have a few days of snow and ice. My only fear was falling going to and from the loft and breaking something and not being able to go out and take care of all my babies. I used these every time we had some snow/ice and I never even slipped. They are great and more than worth what they cost. Check them out. We really don't want you falling and getting hurt, all kidding aside.
> 
> I've got some of those "cleaty" things, but didn't use them because it was just slushy slop out there, and figured I'd be safe. It was a very controlled landing, didn't even jiggle the eggs, and all I did was laugh and think "Oh, God this stuff is wet and cold."
> Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I've got some of those "cleaty" things, but didn't use them because it was just slushy slop out there, and figured I'd be safe. It was a very controlled landing, didn't even jiggle the eggs, and all I did was laugh and think "Oh, God this stuff is wet and cold."
Daryl[/QUOTE]*

Uh huh, Daryl, a PERFECT example of: "just when you thought it was safe..."  

A-hem, please wear them, slush or no...thank you very much!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Definately wear them. We don't want you to get hurt.
Had to laugh, the eggs are not broken, well done 

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations! Maybe we should start having virtual baby showers.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*savagely attacked in the horse barn, not bad, don't worry*

My son called me at work yesterday, asking me if I had seen Pinky's babies lately. Well I had seen them a few days ago, and they were doing fine. Gary, my son said "Oh, Ma, one is huge compared to the other" I couldn't check them last night, so when I went up today, and crawled around enough to look, OMG, one is HUGE, I mean HUGE. I did pull the smaller baby to check out condition. This baby is just smaller, but well fed. The big one is a blubbery fat blimp, with a huge snozzola of a beak. Belle was on the babies, and compared to being wing slapped and bitten by the figuritas, cripes it was like being attacked by a grizzly bear. She is one tough old broad.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> blubbery fat blimp, with a huge snozzola of a beak. attacked by a grizzly bear. She is one tough old broad.
> Daryl



LOL. Quite a description!! We get the picture. Oh, no..we don't get the picture? Where's the pictures? Did I miss them? Yep, these little birds called pigeons can *** ya good and it CAN hurt. When I'm checking eggs/babies I just prepare for the pain and try not to flinch. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Congradulations! Maybe we should start having virtual baby showers.
> 
> Feather


I missed this post. That's an EXCELLENT idea!!! You can be in charge of them all............LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Lovebirds said:



I missed this post. That's an EXCELLENT idea!!! You can be in charge of them all............LOL

Click to expand...

*Be careful what you "wish" for, Feather! LOL

So, Daryl, are you going to just let the babies stay with their parents? Will the little one be OK next to Godzilla???

Yeah, pictures...please???


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Be careful what you "wish" for, Feather! LOL
> 
> So, Daryl, are you going to just let the babies stay with their parents? Will the little one be OK next to Godzilla???
> 
> Yeah, pictures...please???


Yes, I'll leave babies with parents right now, just will go day to day. And it's not Godzilla, it's Blobzilla. Any way any thing would harm the little one is if the big one sat on it  
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Just went to horse barn for the second round of food/water and saw Belle and Pinky off the kids. Took a grab and came up with Pong, the smallest of the two. Pong is pink, lively but no where as big as Ping, aka BOBB and BFB. Big Ole Blubber Bird and Big Fat Bird. I pulled Ping for a while and left the smaller with Mama for a good feed without competition from Big Mouth. Ping's crop is so full, he need's a bra, or support of some sort. I did take pics, will get them in here some how. Will take Ping back up in a few hours, and will continue with pulling him and reassessing situation. Right now, he's wrapped up in a birdie baby blanket and in a bowl, sitting on a nice warm pack.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on juggling your two new babies so successfully! We're still waiting for pictures.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

Congratulations on Ping and Pong, I hope they will continue to thrive and turn into beautiful adult pigeons 

If you need any help posting your pictures, let me know. We are all anxious to see these two. Perhaps you should name them Laurel and Hardy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
I'll get them on CD and send to you as soon as possible. Most likely next week for pics. Husband is taking me to Boston Flower show Fri. and Sat. an unexpected but very excited about trip. My son is very good about watching for babies and can hand feed if this needs to be done.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sad situation in the horse barn*

When I took Ping back last night, Pong had been fed, but no one sitting on him. I had decided if things weren't better today, I'd pull Pong and possibly Ping. When I went up this morning, first thing I could hear a baby crying and crying. Ping was fed but not being set on. Poor Pong was dead under Ping, with a bit of food in his crop. I pulled both babies, but too late for my little Pong. Ping is nestled in a bowl in a soft pink blanket. He's not too sure about what's going on, but at least he's warm and not crying now 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Oh Lord, Daryl,*

Your thread was the first I read and was happily reading away when I came to your last post! Talk about being shocked and devastated!! 

I am so sorry to hear about Pong! My heartfelt sympathies to you!

I am sending the BIGGEST WARM HUG I can to you and Ping!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

I'm so very sorry to hear about Pong There seems to be something still going on in your loft....you've lost so many babies


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Oh Daryl! Sorry to read about the little one 

Have the parents ever had health problems, which might cause one baby to be so small, and possibly unwell, compared to the other? 

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I agree with John here, I'm so sorry for the news, but it does sound like the classic symptoms of juvenile Paratyphoid. It happened in my birds quite a few times till I sussed out what was wrong with a bit of research.
I stopped all breeding, gave all my birds a course of Baytril for 2 weeks then tried again, and I never had a problem after that. 
This early paratyphoid seems only to attack one baby out of the pair. The other will be fine, and it is passed on through the eggs by the parents. I got so clued up to this strain of the disease that I could spot a paratyphoid baby as soon as it hatched. After trial and error I learnt how to treat them and save their lives though it's tough going and not for the novice.
I may be barking up the wrong tree here but always happy to pass on my experiences in case it helps someone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear about Pong. I am glad to hear Ping is okay.

With everything you do for your birds, I'm sure you will get to the bottom of this problem, whatever it is.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Daryl. I know the heartbreak you are going through right now. I, too, would suspect paratyphoid.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the horse barn does have mice in it. Dratted little beasts, I get a Hav-a Hart trap so I can catch/release, and they just stand back and laugh at me (the mice, not the pigeons) I have not caught one mouse with this wretched expensive trap! It could be paratyphoid, but I really don't think so. Pong hatched with no symptoms, but just couldn't compete with Ping. Ping the King just hogged everything. Now this baby is one handful at a week of age, and I think he chose to use poor Pong as a tushie cushion and bumped him off. Ping now is in the house, in a baby blankie, in a bowl. When I approach, he stands right up to intimidate me, but he already knows what the feeding syringe is all about, after just one feeding from it. I'll feed him up full tomorrow, and then my son will take over til I get back home Saturday. I do have to admit, Ping is much easier to hand feed than a little figurita. He is one eating/pooping machine.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Daryl,*

How about this...IF another pair hatch and the same thing happens, go for the Paratyphoid treatment like Nooti...hopefully, THEN, you may know, one way or another...jmho...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news....you've had more than your share of disappointments....best wishes going out to Ping.

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> How about this...IF another pair hatch and the same thing happens, go for the Paratyphoid treatment like Nooti...hopefully, THEN, you may know, one way or another...jmho...


Yes, thanks, that's what I thought about doing. The other pair is setting on eggs right now, so if this happens again , I'll treat for sure. Only plus is, birds will be treated, then they will be hatching and raising figuritas for me (I hope) Any suggestions on mouse problem. I won't use snap traps or poison, but the catch release trap isn't getting any business. I even baited with peanut butter. Another reason I think I lost Pong is that's it's turned very cold here again, and these pigeons chose the worst place to nest, right beside the drafty back door.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, we have a detached garage where the hubby keeps his boats. He went out a couple days ago to work on the jon boat, came back and said there was mice poop from the front to the back - even found a nest with 5-6 half grown baby mice in it. They had taken a plastic garbage bag, tore it to shreds and made a soft nest for the babies. Mama mouse was in the boat too but he took the entire family outside and they finally left. He went to Walmart and bought two humane traps - they look about 8-10" long and were less than $2.00 each.

He has already caught two and taken them to a wooded area and released them. We'll probably have the mouse family back in there in a day or so but maybe they'll go after the peanut butter also. They had all the comforts a mouse could desire, a bag of grass seed and straw in the jon boat.

Poor little things were scared in the trap but at least they lived.

We keep our bird seed in enclosed secure containers in the house garage.

I'm awfully sorry about your little babies.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Update on Ping, and our mini vacation*

Well, first off, Ping is an eating/pooping machine. He know's his "mama's" voice, and screams at the top of his little pigeon lungs when he hears or sees me. He love his food, and after getting filled up, wants to cuddle under my chin. Only problem, you need to be able to read the signs. When he starts to lift and whiggle his fanny, watch out, kerblooey, that kid can shoot a poop that could hit a target at least a foot away. Now if we could only improve his aim 
I think I told you that my husband and I were going away for an overnight, leaving last Friday, and coming home late Saturday. Well, we left Fri afternoon, and were home about 24 hours later. I worried about the pets so much and we both missed sleeping with a long legged dog between us so much that we did go to the flower show briefly, long enough for me to buy a few plants, then we hit the road and came home.
Daryl
I didn't take any pictures at the flower show, there were no pigeons there. How boring !


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

I'm glad to hear that Ping is continuing to do well, that must be a huge relief for you. I'm sorry to hear however, that your weekend trip to the flower show was never actualized I can relate though and understand why you did what you did. Especially for you with all your critters to think about. I'd never have peace of mind away for 2 whole days without worrying how my birds were doing.

Ping sounds like a real "mama's boy" And your description of his pooping abilities is hilarious

Daryl, didn't you vaccinate all your pigeons for paratyphoid already? I thought you had done this so you shouldn't be having a problem with this now. Where all the vaccinations given?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
Every one got PMV and Paratyphoid. I even got some for rescued pigeons. If it is Paratyphoid, it's because of those lovely little rodents in the horse barn who know a trap when they see one. I really hate to use one of the snap type, would kill a mouse and I'd also have to worry about a pigeon getting hurt. Going to look at other live traps tomorrow. Pretty sad when a mouse is smarter than a human, but my mice must all have college degrees.
daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> Pretty sad when a mouse is smarter than a human, but my mice must all have college degrees.
> daryl


Daryl, too funny...but we once had squirrels who were even smarter than that.

We have an exhaust fan in our roof that we only use during the summer months to pull the hot air out of our attic/crawl space. I'm going to try to describe it: picture a round hole in the roof with a piece of hardware cloth over the hole. A few inches above the hole is mounted the fan and setting a few inches above the fan blades is a dome to keep out rain and snow. I would estimate there is 6 to 8 inches of space between the hardware cloth and the dome.

Well, one Spring we heard a racket coming from the attic. We took a look and sure enough, a squirrel had built a nest on the hardware cloth and had babies! The accomodations were great! There was heat rising from the attic and also the dome provided great shelter. The problem? The fan blades!!! Even though we had the fan turned off, on windy days, it would spin and we worried that one false move would result in a nasty accident. We had no idea what to do. We didn't really want them there, but we didn't want to remove a nest with babies and also didn't want to see any of them get hurt.

Well, we needn't have worried...the next time we took a look, the squirrel had found and stuffed a papertowel between the fan blades....jamming them! Now, even on the windiest of days, there was no way the fan blades could spin! We certainly had to take our hats off to that squirrel and left her in peace until her babies were grown and she abandoned the nest....she was some smart cookie!

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Update on Ping. Well he's pretty much feathered out, still quilly on his neck and head, and will have a crest of some sort. Body mis white, but tail feather stubbies are dark brown. I need to get new pics, but can't hold fatso in one hand and shoot with the other, baby too big for one hand hold now. He's walking well, but his favorite place is in my hand snoozing , or under my chin.
Will get pics to you all soon.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Daryl. Good to know that little Ping ain't so little anymore and is doing well  Can't wait to see some new pictures!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, anxiously awaiting pics! Any chance of getting one with Ping under your chin???  

Your tales of adventures in the Maine "stream" are a riot! Always look forward to your threads and posts...


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i i would guess this thread is dead lol because lasty post was two days ago but i have good news to but not that good yet my to pigeons flash(male) and stach(hen) laid two eggs a little under a week ago  and all though the first 2 wernt fertile i dont think these will be either ... i think this because the country feed store sold me a pigeon banded with the year 1999 but it still had its baby yelow feathers on his head a little under a week after geting him they fell out and i dont know how long it takes for a male pigeon to become mature ... any one care to answer if the thread isnt dead? and congrats onyour squab and sorry for the little guy who died and that squirl is smart lol i can tell she went to harvard


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Ping has figured out that seeds are good. He now is partially self feeding. I'm still hand feeding 3 times a day, and he fills up on seeds in between. Ping is a real handful. a big baby. When he sees me coming with food, he starts stamping his feet and raising a racket. He's all feathered out, but just quills on his head and neck. I can't get him to hold still long enough to preen the quills. He's going to have a crest like daddy.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Daryl!*

HOW IS PING??

Where are the pictures???


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Update on Ping. Well, he still likes a feeding from his mama, but is mainly feeding on his own. Ping has figured out the basics of flying, but mainly loves to cruise the floor, looking for seeds that he's tossed out of his home. Ping will fly up from the floor, on to my lap then run/flap his way up to my shoulder while I'm on the computer. He loves to look at the monitor screen. I took a few pics of my "gooney" bird today, for all to enjoy.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Daryl...But, ah, I don't see any pictures! Am I going blind? Is my computer not doing its job? I am not drinking any wine...DID YOU NOT POST???

Please reply before I think I'm in "another dimension." Thanks!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

There are pictures. I just have to get a disc sent of to Pidgey, yes, I said Pidgey. My computer is old, held together with gum, elastic bands, pigeon poo, and just plain luck, and my program or what ever can't handle the fancy stuff.
Ping is up on my couch right now. He must think it's a big bird bath as he's trying to take a bath on the cushions. At least that's what I think he's doing. Hopefully it's not a "teenage hormone" thing instead.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

Thank you for the positive updates on Ping, it's good to hear that he's continuing to thrive and do well 

Looking forward to pictures when you can get em shiped off to Pidgey and he posts them. You could still email them to me and I will post them, if your old ricketty, clunker of a computer can handle sending emails


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> There are pictures. I just have to get a disc sent of to Pidgey, yes, I said Pidgey. My computer is old, held together with gum, elastic bands, pigeon poo, and just plain luck, and my program or what ever can't handle the fancy stuff.
> 
> *MY, MY, that Pidgey sure has his fingers in a LOT of pies! Computers too!*
> 
> ...


*Personally, I'm betting on the "teenage hormone" thing. Been there with Squeaks! LOL*


OK, now I know to be patient...HURRY UP WITH THOSE PICS, Pidgey!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, if there's a delay, it's not Pidgey's fault. I have to get pics transferred to disc and mail to Pidgey.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Hey, if there's a delay, it's not Pidgey's fault. I have to get pics transferred to disc and mail to Pidgey.
> Daryl


OH! HUGE *SIGH*...yeah, I know, patience...how long does that take again???

This is beginning to sound like Victor's threads about his pigeon arrivals! Have your pics been shipped, Daryl? How long does the mail take? Once Pidgey receives the pics, how long before he posts them?  Oops, sorry, got a little anxiously carried away...ROFL...NO WONDER, past my bedtime...g'nite...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MAINE, Daryl!

In the paper this morning was a small article that said: *Maine protection orders include pets*

and then when on to say:

Portland, Maine - "Spurred by growing evidence of a link between domestic violence and animal abuse, Maine has enacted a first-in-the-nation law that allows judges to include pets in protection orders for spouses and partners leaving abusive relationships.
In helping pets, advocates hope to help battered women and others who aren't willing to abandon their animals to be saved themselves.
The law provides for civil penalites such as fines or jail time for those who violate a protection order."

I sure hope other states follow suit!


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

*yep*

That's amazing! I wonder what the ratio is of pets versus human abuse? I know that there are tons of cases reported every year of humans, but I am sure that many animals are physically abused by bad or negligent owners.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Daryl,
How are you feeling? and how's Ping and the how's the four new additions like living in New England? 

Cheryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Cheryl,
I'm getting over a wretched cold. Ping is sitting on my knee at this timee, trying to add his thoughts/feelings to the message. The new kids are fine. The pied blue bar has a new love interest, the cock bird i drove to New York to adopt.
Daryl
Oh, now Ping is trying to work the mouse and trying to get at the key board. Can't imagine what he'd have to say.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ping just may be the world's first "computer" pij...able to type his own messages and then leap to a shoulder!  

Bet he's a big boy now (or is "he" a "she")?  

Hope your cold disappears...QUICK!


----------

